# Amazon courting iOS developers to bring Apple apps to Kindle



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/28/amazon_inviting_apples_ios_developers_to_port_apps_to_kindle.html

Apparently this is not so much to compete with the iPad as with the Nook Color. Educational apps are apparently particularly desired.


----------



## roshan123 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Keurig B70 is the top of the line home brewing system that creates amazing single cups of coffee. The system has the most number of features compared to the other Keurig brewing systems. There are more options for the cup sizes and there is a bigger water reservoir.
The Keurig B70 coffee maker also uses the Quiet-Brew Technology and has a fully programmable system for perfect brewing all the time.  The device also includes a removable dip tray so that you can place a travel mug perfectly. The Keurig B70 coffee maker is the top of the line single cup brewer where you can make amazing coffee, cocoa and tea in just under a minute.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am just not sure that kindle (at least current version) really is all that great for educational games.  Maybe older student stuff.  But certainly not anyone under 6 or 7.  They just don't have the dexterity to use the mouse/pointer.


----------

